
Netflix Global Search - kkm
https://unogs.com/
======
rendx
I wish there was a site that listed releases in a certain country by release
date, in a simple table. This comes close, but you can only view the last 7
days for some reason.

~~~
tomas-lp
Tried something like [https://flixboss.com](https://flixboss.com) ?

